# Phrag Fritz Schomburg



## JeanLux (May 6, 2013)

My first kovachii cross in bloom!!!!

Only a 1 growth plant with a vigorous spike ,1 more bud! But should I cut the flower to help the plant?







?? 

Jean


----------



## Ron-NY (May 6, 2013)

It turned out very nice Jean!! No I wouldn't cut the flower. If the plant was strong enough to produce a healthy spike and 2 buds, it will be fine.


----------



## nikv (May 6, 2013)

I love the color!


----------



## Carper (May 6, 2013)

That's a great first time bloom Jean. Great colour aswell.

Gary
UK


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 6, 2013)

Lovely. I hope my Fritz turns out at least as nice.


----------



## TDT (May 6, 2013)

Beautiful color.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 6, 2013)

Nice! Jean did you take a shower with it or what!oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 6, 2013)

Delicate flower.


----------



## JeanLux (May 7, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Nice! Jean *did you take a shower with it or what*!oke:



A serious watering of the greenhouse, and then, yes, it's always sort of shower for me too  !! Jean


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 7, 2013)

Gorgeous! Great shape and colour!


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2013)

Yay besseae hybrids! Exceptional for a single growth plant!


----------



## Brabantia (May 7, 2013)

Very nice flowering Jean. What are the sizes of the flower, how big is the plant?...I never see one.


----------



## JeanLux (May 8, 2013)

Brabantia said:


> Very nice flowering Jean. What are the sizes of the flower, how big is the plant?...I never see one.



the ns of the flower is 10cm, leaf-span = +/- 40 cm

here one more pic of the bloom, I like it !




and the plant, in front of a massive pot filled with tulips!




Jean


----------



## Dido (May 8, 2013)

Congrats on this beauty


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2013)

Imagine a nice massive pot of Fritz Schomburgs!!


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 8, 2013)

Or a nice massive pot of Kovachii er... I mean irises.


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2013)

Some day within the next 5 years this should be possible!


----------



## eaborne (May 9, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## Erythrone (May 9, 2013)

Nice color!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 9, 2013)

Nice pic with the tulip back drop!


----------



## Shiva (May 11, 2013)

Very nice! No success here in flowering either of my two Fritz. No need to cut the flower stem unless you want to accelerate the start of a new grosth.


----------

